

Ask HN: Rate my startup: beepl.com - jparicka
http://gargamel.beepl.com
At this stage, it's only a prototype running on a single 0.5GB server instance.  Be gentle.  :-)<p>Thanks for the feedback!<p>Bonus wallpaper on http://twitpic.com/xyyd0
======
JacobAldridge
What's the purpose?

At a quick glance, it's still got a lot of testing bugs showing publicly:

1) Your question Test is top of the front page

2) Top Members are "ad sd asd dasda" etc

3) The top links (including 'About Beepl', which would have answered my
original question) still have the template # link in them

4) Some of the questions appear to have been overrun by spam (note the Star
Trek question)

5) Also worth noting that I did know "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet", but only
because I'd seen it before.

Congrats on putting it out there. I look forward to learning more.

Edit: Here's the direct link to the front page - <http://www.beepl.com/>

Unfortunately, the text here doesn't really explain what it does either, and
the only options I have are either emailing you (not likely) or registering
(also unlikely, for a website I don't know when it's not clear what it does).

It seems to be suffering from the same issues as your last Rate my Startup -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=612319> \- mainly too much marketing
speak, and not enough demonstration of the problem it solves.

~~~
jparicka
Erm, I did put up a comment here explaining that we are testing the results
(references) beepl provides. No idea where that go. There won't be any spam on
beepl - we're working on it (crm114 discriminator - still in works).

------
ismarc
Ok, so, I took a quick look and the only thing that works is if you click on a
question from the page you link to, you are brought to a page with stuff on
it. This looks like a non-functioning, reskinned Yahoo! Answers, that may at
some point start charging people to find someone to answer the question. Is
this the intent? Is there some deeper thing that I've missed here?

~~~
jparicka
It's actually all about that "stuff" beepl populates back to questions. Have
you tried "more like this"? And it is very much functional - I am aware only
about the registration problem. Seems to be working for some, not for the
others - no idea where the problem is.

Anyway, it's about the results - we match these semantically.

I really hoped one would notice - at least wikipedia references, or question
auto-categorization, if nothing else...

Thanks for the feedback - very valuable.

Yes, we still seem to have a lot to do - and yes, we do consider Yahoo!
Answers evil. Thank you.

------
minalecs
I don't know , maybe its because I jumped in late, but I click on to answer
and all I see are a bunch of ads. bad taste IMO

~~~
jparicka
There are zero adverts. These are feeds - picasa, amazon, digg, youtube,
wikipedia, even yahoo answers, etc. Did you not notice that? There's a sample
of almost 800 questions to see how well this works.. Try to click on "more
like this", just try..

~~~
minalecs
i see , i clicked on Which star trek series is the best? and saw purchase
something on amazon, which i thought was like a referral link, and thought it
was an ad/referral link/selling something

------
jparicka
Bonus: <http://twitpic.com/xyyd0>

------
jparicka
Thanks for the feedback folks. I will rethink few things on beepl. Cheers!

------
daniel-cussen
Pretty sweet, but I can't use the registration.

~~~
jparicka
Can you refresh or something? It did create your account.. :-(

~~~
daniel-cussen
Sure, I'll try that.

------
jparicka
login: test, passwd: test

..for those having problems with the registration.

------
karam
The design's pretty cool.

~~~
jparicka
Beepl's functionality - reply, answer, "more" and "more like these" are making
this flowless experience. We really hoped to come up with something new. Try
it out and let me know.

